# Pygmy ?s



## mylilchix (Dec 14, 2009)

I was calling a woman today about buying hay, and was offered 2 free pygmy does.  I've been considering getting goats for a while, but haven't done much research into pygmies.  What are their housing and feed requirements?  I've already got a fenced pasture that my llamas use.  If I do go ahead and get the goats they'd live in llama land.

Thanks, Sonja


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 16, 2009)

1) Make sure your llamas are introduced gradually if possible.  I've heard of llamas who aren't used to goats hurting them, or themselves while running from them 

(Seen that one myself, a 'guard llama' prospect arrived at a friend's house and saw the goats, ran off scared spitless and ran into / over a 5' chain link fence before we got him calmed down....he couldn't figure out what those little buggers were.  Once he figured out they weren't going to eat him, he was fine.)

2) You know the adage, "Nothing in life is free."  ???

Ask her why she's giving them away.  If she says "I just don't want them anymore" or something vague like that, ask her to be more specific...do they jump over/ go under fences?  Are they sick?  Prone to parasite issues?  Loud?  

3)  As far as feed / housing, 15 yrs ago when I got both, I fed our llamas and goats the same thing (our goats were pets then, I wasn't breeding / milking.)  Sweet feed mix and good grass hay.  They all lived together in the same pasture and slept in the same barn.

A lot has changed as far as animal feed and availability since I sold out of llamas, so I can't swear that feeding them the same is still "okay".


----------



## mylilchix (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the help.  The reason why their owner getting rid of some goats is because she is downsizing from a 40 acre property to a 5 acre property.  She also has horses, llamas, geese, and pot belly pigs.  She needs to find homes for some of the animals because they all won't fit at the new place.

I had built a separated extension to my chicken run which is next to llamaland.  I'm panning on keeping the goats on the other side of the fence for a while.  It's a smaller secure spot where they can get used to our house.

Thank you for the feed suggestion.  We'll pick the girls up this weekend.  I can't wait!!

Sonja


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 16, 2009)

I would probably look at labels and see what is in the feed including stuff like copper, selenium, calcium, phosphorus, etc. My alpaca feed has 4.5 ppm selenium and my goat feed only has .6ppm selenium. Also the calcium / phosphorus ratio is not 2:1 for the alpacas. I can't remember copper content but I bet that is different too.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Dec 16, 2009)

We had the same offer a few months back... and NEVER looked back!!! You will love them


----------



## mylilchix (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm really excited.  We've been looking into goats for a while now, but the timing wasn't right.  They seem like good starter goats.  

I'll check the feed bags when I go buy some.  Right now I'll just buy a bag of the sweet feed they're on now.  We have llamas, so there's plenty of hay here.

Sonja


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Dec 17, 2009)

Goats need alot more copper,  I like Purina goat chow, and you will want a loose mineral, mana pro make a good one.  You can buy both at Tracker Supply.  Good luck!


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot you need to give them free choice baking soda also.  They will only eat what they need.


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wild Wind Farm said:
			
		

> I forgot you need to give them free choice baking soda also.  They will only eat what they need.


We don't put out free-choice baking soda.  Some folks recommend specifically _against_ providing free-choice baking soda because they can overload on it and really raise their gut pH, which can mess with mineral and nutrient absorption, etc..  Bucks definitely shouldn't have anything that's going to raise their pH, as that can be a contributing factor in urinary calculi.

Personally, I consider baking soda to be in the meds department...  If I think one needs it, I'll dissolve it in water and shoot it down their throat...but like any other med, I wouldn't leave it out free choice.

My only point is that opinions differ on baking soda.  I just kinda thought the OP should be aware of that.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 17, 2009)

I top dress our goats' feed w/ baking soda and probiotic powder in the spring, when new GREEN grass is coming on fast, to help prevent bloat and diarrhea....that's the only time I 'feed' them baking soda.


----------



## mully (Dec 17, 2009)

Llamas and goats get along fine. If you can introduce them slowly that is even better. I never give the goats free choice of baking powder as the will inevitably eat too much so i put some out every few days. The only thing I have free choice on is hay


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 17, 2009)

mully said:
			
		

> Llamas and goats get along fine. If you can introduce them slowly that is even better. I never give the goats free choice of baking powder as the will inevitably eat too much so i put some out every few days. The only thing I have free choice on is hay


...and good loose mineral, I hope.


----------



## mylilchix (Dec 17, 2009)

Should I use just regular old Arm and Hammer baking soda, or is there a special kind I should buy?  I'm planning on keeping the goats in a smaller pen next to the llamas until they get used to eachother.  The llamas have been hanging out on that side of the pasture because it's closest to their shelter.

Thanks, Sonja


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 17, 2009)

Just the Arm & Hammer baking soda.


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Dec 18, 2009)

I got this information about baking soda on Caprine Health, I had not heard anything negitive about baking soda before, I will look into it, thanks cmjust0

Baking Soda

A goat's rumen contains micro-organisms that thrive within a narrow acidity range. Feeds that ferment rapidly in the rumen increase its acidity. When acidity gets too high too fast, the micro-organisms multiply faster than usual, the rumen's balance becomes upset, and the goat gets sick. A goat's health therefore depends upon proper acidity. An alkaline substance such as sodium bicarbonate, or common baking soda, keeps acidity in check. A goat eats soda to keep the acidity within the proper range. Goats know when they need soda, and how much they need. All you have to do is make sure that they can get it when they need it.

A goat will eat an average of 3 tablespoons of soda per day, however they may need more during hot or humid weather. Higher temperatures cause the rumen to be more active, thus increasing acidity. At other times of the year they may eat little or no soda.


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 18, 2009)

You hear the same "goats take what they need, when they need it" thing about mineral, but that's not really been my experience.  My experience with mineral has been that goats take the majority of their mineral at the time it's refreshed.  I've witnessed goats turn their noses up at mineral that's only a few days old, then go bananas for it just as soon as you dump the old and put out some new..  

I could be totally wrong, but I kinda figure the same would be true of baking soda...especially given its peculiar tendency to wick odors and moisture from the air.  Wouldn't think it would be too pleasant after a few days in the open air of a goat barn.  

But, again...I'm speculating.  All I know for sure is that we've never set out baking soda, yet we've never had a case of bloat or acidosis under normal circumstances.  

I did have a bucking that was haning his head low and kicking at his belly once after being drenched with something called ACID PACK 4-WAY 2X on account of urinary calculi, and baking soda seemed to make him feel better....but he could also have been passing a stone.  Probably never know.  I know he didn't get the poops, though, which is pretty common with acidosis.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 18, 2009)

It is easier to put out small amounts of mineral and baking soda so that it is basically "fresh" on a regular basis. I took the time to figure out what they would possibly eat in a day and only put out that much. The baking soda I do leave out for a few days but if they need it, they seem to eat it. I don't go through very much baking soda. I only put out about a tablespoon full. 

Some people leave it out, some don't. I think you have to decide on your own. I made the decision that if they can take care of a bloat problem on their own with baking soda being out, then I'm all for that. One less problem that I have to deal with. So far my goats don't go crazy on baking soda. At worst I'm wasting more than they are eating. I can afford that better than a vet bill.

You can always try both ways and see what happens. Then make your own decisions. I don't see baking soda out or not out as a big issue personally.


----------



## mylilchix (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you for all of the advice.  Our girls come tomorrow!!  I'll post pics when I get a chance.

Sonja


----------

